# Should I take T3 along with Levothyroxine? / Is there a list of T3 friendly doctors?



## IceSkate (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a site that has a list of doctors who will treat hypothyroidism beyond just giving you levothyroxine?

I have had a normal TSH since April, but been sick since. I have been taking levothyroxine since that time.

Does anyone recommend trying T3 as well levothyroxine? Are there other options I should know about? From what I've read, not many doctors go beyond TSH... and I'm sick of doctors right now... I'm hoping there's a list of recommended doctors who are willing to try.

I live in Southeastern Minnesota/Southwestern Wisconsin.


----------



## IceSkate (Oct 28, 2011)

Also, does anyone have a recommendation on how to ask a doctor about adding T3 to my levothyroxine? It seems uncommon, and in the past I've talked to doctors and brought even studies about things (not relating to hypothyroidism) that were published on PubMed from the National Institute for Health and the doctors have just blown me off and treated me really bad...

I think talking to doctors is an art. Any advice?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

IceSkate, I agree that talking to doctors can be an art...finding that balance between showing respect, stroking the ego, and sharing information/requests you think will help YOU can be very difficult. And with some doctors, downright impossible.

We do have some members/posters here who take T3 meds in addition to T4. I'm not one of them, but I'm sure they'll be along soon to share how they accomplished the feat!

Does your version/dosage of T4 have additives/inactive ingredients in it that you might be reacting negatively to? For example, see this link: http://www.drugs.com/pro/synthroid.html


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

IceSkate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of a site that has a list of doctors who will treat hypothyroidism beyond just giving you levothyroxine?
> 
> ...


I heartily recommend it if you are not on enough T4 which would cause your FREE T3 to be low OR if you are on sufficient T4 and not converting.

The test that would tell that is FREE T3.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

You have a much better chance of winning your case if you know the facts.

Hopefully someone will come along that lives near you and can make a doctor recommendation.

What is your current dose of T4 and how often do you go for labs for titration purposes?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Make sure you are getting enough T4 before you go the T3 route. Andros is right on about getting FT4 and FT3 run. Taking a scientific approach instead of a "let's try this" approach often leads to better results.

From a personal standpoint, I am quite symptomatic at a TSH of 2.0, which is very "normal". On the other hand, I feel great at a TSH of 1.0 but I do struggle to find a doctor willing to help me get that low.

To answer your question about finding a dr who will RX T3 I have two suggestions -

1) Go into Yahoo and click on the link on the left for Groups. Search for your state and the word thyroid. In my case, I live in Michigan and I found a Michigan Thyroid group. I joined and they sent me a list of doctors responsive to Thyroid issues in my state.

2) Buddy up to a few pharmacists in your area. Ask them which doctors they see writing RX's for T3. You might be able to find a couple doctors to try doing that.

As far as talking to doctors....I am with you on that, it is so frustrating what they are trained and believe about thyroid issue.....


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Northern,
does your office use electronic records? My GP does and we have established that I felt great about 2.5 years ago with a TSH of .9-1. I was surprised that we could use the records that way, so that is what we are aiming for...it is too bad the frees weren't tested then.

I have bugged the heck out of the local pharmacies. Interesting info to be had by going that route!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine just started electronic records but I have a spreadsheet that I made that has my lab work with percentiles for the FT4 and FT3 and everything. I have circled the "this is where I feel great" numbers. My GP nods her head, then says lets draw some blood and then sends me a letter that all my lab values are in range (even though my TSH is 2.0!). I need a better GP, she just really does not believe that I can feel the difference between a TSH of 2 and a TSH of 1. She also was the one that told me that is was impossible that I felt worse on Levoxyl then I felt on the same dose of generic "they are bioequivalent" she said. Then she drew my blood and my TSH had almost tripled in 4 weeks....I know....I need a better doctor! It is on my list of things to do!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It is great that you know where you feel the best, you spread sheets are impressive! Finding a new doctor is easier said than done, but best of luck there!


----------

